# Retained coffee odour in Aeropress



## Chibear (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi, first post here. For the past few years my partner and I have been hooked on coffee made in the Aeropress. However she is bothered by the odour of coffee retained in the press after brewing and rinsing. She is worried that it might affect the taste of a new brew. I feel that the short brew times would render this insignificant. I have yet to see this addressed in any articles I've read or videos I've watched on YouTube so I would value your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

I have 2 AP. I'm off to give them a good sniff. I've never really been aware of it. It should all wash out. Only place I can think is some coffee got behind the rubber plunger. Take off the rubber plunger. Perhaps a sterilisation tablet for babies bottle or dishwasher might clear it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Welcome @Chibear 👋

I grabbed a new one a few months back for exactly that reason, it had gotten a bit stiff and discoloured from the oily supermarket beans I used to buy 😬

Having two APs in the kitchen cupboard is actually a good thing. The old one still gets occasional use and I don't think it affects the taste...

Black cat coffee has a deal where you get any bag of coffee half price with an aeropress, which is a bargain if you grab a kilo. Ace beans too 😋


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Stu Beck said:


> Welcome @Chibear
> Black cat coffee has a deal where you get any bag of coffee half price with an aeropress, which is a bargain if you grab a kilo. Ace beans too


Great deal. My aeropress was kind of £14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman (Jun 8, 2019)

Wha burst the ba said:


> I have 2 AP. I'm off to give them a good sniff. I've never really been aware of it. It should all wash out. Only place I can think is some coffee got behind the rubber plunger. Take off the rubber plunger. Perhaps a sterilisation tablet for babies bottle or dishwasher might clear it.


 This sounds like good advice to me. The Aeropress is a simple device and there's a limit to what can be wrong with it.

Although the Black Cat deal is a very good one don't forget the OP is in Canada!


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Moparman said:


> Although the Black Cat deal is a very good one don't forget the OP is in Canada!


My apologies to the OP. Didn't realise you were in Canada. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

STERADENT tablets (for cleaning false teeth) these are good for cleaning flask's etc. Safe for dentures so safe for drinking vessels, just rinse well after. :good:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cafiza or Pulycaf too, will certainly clean residual oils off, although there's still a slight coffee smell after washing (and if you don't have an espresso machine, why would you have Cafiza I guess... )


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> STERADENT tablets (for cleaning false teeth) these are good for cleaning flask's etc. Safe for dentures so safe for drinking vessels, just rinse well after. :good:


 You can even drop your teeth in for a clean at the same time! 😁


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> You can even drop your teeth in for a clean at the same time! 😁


 All mine are my own and attached  :good:


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

I had the same issue with the silicone rubber ring on my mokka (stovetop) - I tried the Purlycaf ( which has the consistency and smell of UK Daz washing powder??) and although I found it cleaned the stainless steel well, I still had the issue.

Previously I had tried bicarb and vinegar which is my go to for cleaning tricky things, but then, rather accidentally as had run out of vinegar, stumbled upon lemon juice and bicarb( bicarbonate of soda, the same as is used for cooking)...I simply scrub the rubber with the bicarb, over a little bowl then lay the ring in the bowl and covered with lemon juice, which is all I had handy at the time (for the acid, to make it fizz ) and left it for an hour or so, when I came back and scrubbed it a bit more, rinsed it really well, still looked a little bit stained, but the whiff had gone.

I mention this purely as a nuby, but it sounds from the above it is the rubber of your aeropress that is maintaining the whiff, and perhaps the same might work for you.

I clean my moka with water between brews, bicarb & vinegar between beans, and give it a going over with the purlycaf and for the filter and ring they get the bicarb and lemon juice treatment at the end of the day after the last cup, however a friend has told me he has only ever rinsed his with water over the last 20 or so years and apparently just doing that is fine as well, does not affect the taste apparently and a lot less effort 😁


----------

